

The lottery of life: Where to be born in 2013 - rdl
http://www.economist.com/news/21566430-where-be-born-2013-lottery-life?spc=scode&spv=xm&ah=9d7f7ab945510a56fa6d37c30b6f1709

======
jezclaremurugan
Just nitpicking... Its a bit wrong as they miss the variance inside large
nations. For example considering India and Sri Lanka, an Indian can easily
move to a better part of India where the climate is great, jobs are more,
government is more stable etc. while the options for citizens of a smaller
country is severely limited.

